# Need Some Work done



## DJDZD (Dec 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Peano (Dec 12, 2011)

DJDZD said:


> hello everyone!!, I apologize if this is the wrong thread but iam looking to have some Photoshop editing done to some of my pictures, this will be paid work.
> Iam looking from simple editing to full special fx type of work. If your interested let me know  also would like to check out some of your previous work as well.



A better bet would be a Google search for digital image retouching. There are zillions of people who do this, and most have websites where you can see their work samples, get their rates, etc. Most of them will not see your post on this forum.


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

Email sent.


----------

